# HP MicroServers



## TruvisT (Jan 7, 2014)

Anyone else have or used them?

We have been grabbing them when we find great deals on them and using them for local businesses. They are great little system. You can pack up to 16GB in them and throw in a RAID 10 or 2xRAID 0,1 with an optional SSD drive in place of the optical drive. You can do RAID 5 or 6 software mode.

We have found them great for running all types of services for local networks like DNS/FreeNAS/Hyper-V/ESXi and more. Really great boxes.


----------



## BuyCPanel-Kevin (Jan 7, 2014)

Wow, I just looked it up and that is a very nice price for a server. (typically servers cost thousands of dollars) I might have to look into getting myself one


----------



## blergh (Jan 7, 2014)

Weren't some of these on "sale" some time ago to people who got cashback off HP?


----------



## mikho (Jan 7, 2014)

I have been using HP ML110, also a cheap usable home/SBS server. Silent enough to be running in the office.


----------



## TruvisT (Jan 7, 2014)

blergh said:


> Weren't some of these on "sale" some time ago to people who got cashback off HP?


Possible. I did get $110 off and two free hard drives.


----------



## Patrick (Jan 7, 2014)

They've been on sale here in the UK for months with ~£100 cash back making it effectively ~£95 

(HP ProLiant G7 N54L)


----------



## tragic (Jan 7, 2014)

TruvisT said:


> Possible. I did get $110 off and two free hard drives.


Was this straight from HP?


----------



## CN-Jeremy (Jan 7, 2014)

I've been using one of the little microservers at my house running Windows 2008 , and now Windows 2012  flawlessly for a few years. I got four 2TB seagate drives in it and upgraded the memory to 16GB and it sits in a closet humming away.  Power usage is great also as I think mine runs at about 50-60 watts of power.

I also was running a VM or two on it for testing using Hyper-V and it ran fine.  Powerful little processor..

I also hooked up a 5 bay SATA case next to it for expandability and it uses next to no power also.


----------



## Hxxx (Jan 8, 2014)

What processor? All I see is pentium and celeron garbage.


----------



## MartinD (Jan 8, 2014)

hrr1963 said:


> What processor? All I see is pentium and celeron garbage.


Why is that garbage?


----------



## Hxxx (Jan 8, 2014)

Performance


----------



## MartinD (Jan 8, 2014)

You realise it's a "microserver" right? ...and costs the same as a few bottles of half decent wine?

What do you expect?


----------



## TruvisT (Jan 8, 2014)

For the price of the server hardware and what you get, it's great. They may be lowerend processors but they work wonders when it comes to running services, applications, and as backup servers.

MicroServers are ideal for entry level servers and businesses like how we use them. They don't need the power of E3-E5's and the power savings are really nice.


----------



## blergh (Jan 8, 2014)

hrr1963 said:


> Performance


It all depends on what your intended usage is.


----------



## CN-Jeremy (Jan 8, 2014)

hrr1963 said:


> What processor? All I see is pentium and celeron garbage.


 Processor family: AMD Turion™ II Dual core

 

Runs pretty decent for a low end dual core. And works prefectly for the file serving duty that is its 99% duty. Paired with Windows 2012 drive management its wonderful.. Well except for metro..... but that was kicked to the curb after I installed Classic Shell....


----------

